# Last Meal uf 2018



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is mine, lets see yours!


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I smoked some pork chops and they were really good, but I would trade them for yours in a heart beat. Did you buy them somewhere or make it yourself?


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we went out. i had a dozen on the half shell and a cup of seafood gumbo and almost all the shrimp off my wife's shrimp and grits. ate early, i'm snackin now.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I had Pulled Pork, Smoked Sausage, Smoked Chicken and Ribs, with Bannana Pudding for desert at The Commissary in Memphis Tn. Mmmmmmm


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Dad gum. I had a bowl of cheerios and grapefruit juice. Happy new year!


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

Shared our home with neighbors and broke out the raclette grill with all the sides to make you own meal. They did bring two types of ribs to add to the fest. 

Happy New Year Family and wish you all the best and hope to meet a few more of you in the future.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> I smoked some pork chops and they were really good, but I would trade them for yours in a heart beat. Did you buy them somewhere or make it yourself?


Our local Kroger makes it fresh. :thumbup:


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> Here is mine, lets see yours!


That sure looks pretty and good . I just can't anything raw.:no:


----------

